# RFID Entry Systems



## tad1214 (Apr 14, 2009)

So I have been looking at some RFID entry systems but I cant seem to figure out everything I need. I like how HID has thier EDGE setup that runs on Cat5 via POE, but I need to know more or less the server it connects to etc, does anyone know a good resource that can set me straight with all of this crazy stuff?

Thanks!
-=Tom


----------



## tingo (Apr 17, 2009)

For starters, have you read the RFID entry on Wikipedia?


----------

